# Portsmouth building inspector charged with assault



## mark handler (Jun 3, 2016)

Portsmouth building inspector charged with assault
http://www.seacoastonline.com/article/20160602/NEWS/160609738

ORTSMOUTH — Chief city building inspector Robert Marsilia was arrested Tuesday on a misdemeanor assault charge for allegedly shaking a local contractor nearly two months ago at City Hall. 
The altercation occurred during a closed-door meeting to allow contractors share grievances about new inspections managers and procedures.
Marsilia, 61, of 20 Bay View Lane, Kittery, Maine, was arrested May 31 at 11:48 a.m. on a warrant charging him with a Class B misdemeanor count of simple assault, said police Capt. Frank Warchol. The charge alleges that on April 6 at 3:20 p.m., Marsilia did "purposely cause unprivileged contact" to the alleged victim "by grabbing his shoulders and shaking him," Warchol said. 
City Manager John Bohenko said Marsilia "remains employed as the city’s chief building inspector as he proceeds to receive due process under the law."
"The allegations leading to the charge did not claim any injury and the meeting during which this alleged event took place continued without incident for a period of time after the interaction," Bohenko said. "Aside from this alleged incident, Robert has been instrumental leading the city’s inspectional team towards ensuring a safer built environment for the entire community."
Following Marsilia's arrest, he was released on $250 personal recognizance bail and ordered to avoid contact with the alleged victim, police said. He is scheduled to be arraigned June 20 in the Portsmouth Circuit Court. 
Marsilia could not be reached for comment Thursday. A recording for his City Hall phone said his mailbox was full and could not accept more messages. 
A reporter and photographer for the Portsmouth Herald went to City Hall for the April 6 meeting, but were told by Bohenko it was closed to the media. After the meeting, several witnesses told the Herald tempers had flared, F-bombs were dropped and they saw the contractor assaulted by Marsilia.
Former deputy city manager David Allen attended the meeting and said last month that there was no assault. Allen previously said that debate became heated and "people were talking over people" while Marsilia and the unidentified contractor got up and stood chest-to-chest. Allen then positioned himself between the two. 
Allen said he did not witness any contact between the building inspector and the contractor, but said there were "aggressive conversations."
By all accounts, contractors working in Portsmouth began complaining when Marsilia and assistant building inspector Paul Garand took over the inspections department more than a year ago. Contractor complaints have included that inspections have become more time consuming and costly, and those costs are getting passed onto property owners.


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

Sounds like the code is being enforced


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2016)

I have had contractors grab, shove, and do their best to intimidate me.  The contractors are angry with themselves and they take it out on the person that pointed out their mistake.  It's all about mistakes that they made.  If they don't make mistakes the inspections won't take longer and get more costly.  

The amount of abuse that an inspector has to put up with is amazing.  Treat a cop, fireman, or a hairdresser the way you treat an inspector and see what happens.


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2016)

Well two things

If the inspector does not know the code and either makes it up or argues with someone that does know or the inspector just has a bad attitude normally I can see contractors getting pissed!!!!

But when a contractor just gets down right pissed when the inspector is correct, that is another thing.

A few times in that instance, I like to just write comply with whatever code or standard that applies, and hand it to them.

One sentence is easy to write


----------

